# Game Discussion - Week of Jan 18 to 24



## HB

OSU is grinding on all cylinders, yes they beat NW, but it was the fashion in which they did it. Turner almost had another triple double.

Gtech has beaten UNC, Duke, and Clemson all ranked teams. People better start paying attention to that team. Lots of talent.

I dont know why UNC is on TV so much, lol I am scared to watch us on national TV. But we need this win at Wake just to stem the bleeding.

Georgetwon-Pitt is going to be one heck of a game. So will be Mich-Wisconsin, lots of choices for me tonight.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm shooting myself in the foot with this comment, but I think Wisconsin will beat Michigan by 10+ tonight. If it was in Ann Arbor I think it would be a good game.


----------



## coolpohle

How is South Florida/Cincinnati on ESPN2 and Georgetown/Pitt is on ESPNU? That's an interesting choice.

Must win for UNC tonight. I don't think Wake has the weapons to pull of the upset.

I wouldn't be all that scared over Georgia Tech. They can't shoot the three and while they do have three good players, they have absolutely nothing after them.


----------



## coolpohle

Nimreitz said:


> I'm shooting myself in the foot with this comment, but I think Wisconsin will beat Michigan by 10+ tonight. If it was in Ann Arbor I think it would be a good game.


I hope you're right. Michigan just jacks up threes which is fine with me because it seems like every time I watch them they throw up brick after brick. I think a lot depends on if we take advantage of the zone or not and hopefully don't get suckered into taking a bunch of jump shots.


----------



## Nimreitz

coolpohle said:


> I hope you're right. Michigan just jacks up threes which is fine with me because it seems like every time I watch them they throw up brick after brick. I think a lot depends on if we take advantage of the zone or not and hopefully don't get suckered into taking a bunch of jump shots.


The emergence of Jordan Taylor as our primary ball handler has allowed Trevon Hughes to give more effort on the defensive end. He's no Michael Flowers or Mike Kelly, but this season he has established himself as one of the better defensive guards we've had in the last decade.

EDIT: And my point was that Trevon should be able to slow down Manny Harris enough for us to win handily.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

coolpohle said:


> How is South Florida/Cincinnati on ESPN2 and Georgetown/Pitt is on ESPNU? That's an interesting choice.


They probably didn't want the obviously better Pitt-Gtown game to compete with the UNC-Wake game which features the heavily promoted "Announcer Swap."


----------



## coolpohle

Geaux Tigers said:


> They probably didn't want the obviously better Pitt-Gtown game to compete with the UNC-Wake game which features the heavily promoted "Announcer Swap."


Yeah, that's probably it. Good call. I hate how the ESPNU games aren't on espn360.


----------



## apelman42

Geaux Tigers said:


> They probably didn't want the obviously better Pitt-Gtown game to compete with the UNC-Wake game which features the heavily promoted "Announcer Swap."


Haha, that's a damn good point GT.

Nim, I think we're catching Michigan at a bad time. This team is coming off a very nice home win over Connecticut and I think they're realizing that a sense of urgency is going to have to take place now.

I think we'll win, but without Leuer, I expect this game to be close in the final few minutes.


----------



## HB

This Vaughn guy for Georgetown is a smooth operator


----------



## HB

Its funny how people will tell you talented players dont really gain much from college...look at Aminu, his game is like night and day from last year. He's a lottery pick no doubt. Wish Ed was playing this game though.


----------



## HB

UNC is going to the NIT, there's no other way to salvage this season. Lol you guys can pile on the hate now.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> UNC is going to the NIT, there's no other way to salvage this season. Lol you guys can pile on the hate now.


Roy is an elite coach!!


----------



## HB

Just realize that Boeheim went to the NIT a few years after winning the championship, you wont see him getting thrown out of the Hall for that.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm not throwing Roy out of the Hall.


----------



## HB

Well you are implying he is not an elite coach, no one said the same about Jimmy.


----------



## Nimreitz

You're full of **** if you're comparing Roy and Boeheim's situations.

Wow, Badgers really came out with a purpose tonight.


----------



## HB

Why? Whats different? UNC lost most of their stars this year...thats like 80% of the offense to the NBA. UNC is in a worse situation. There's like 2 seniors on this year's team.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Why? Whats different? UNC lost most of their stars this year...thats like 80% of the offense to the NBA. UNC is in a worse situation. There's like 2 seniors on this year's team.


UNC has like 8 five star prospects on this team. Boeheim's best player was G-Mac.


----------



## coolpohle

Nimreitz said:


> UNC has like 8 five star prospects on this team. Boeheim's best player was G-Mac.


No kidding.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

North Carolina must have been distracted by the shine off Jeff van Gundy's head...or at least that's what I would say happened if I got bootypleasured by Wake Forest on such a highly promoted game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Baylor at Kansas right now. I've been waiting for this game. I love Baylor especially LaceDarius Dunn and Tweety Carter.


----------



## HB

Nimreitz said:


> UNC has like 8 five star prospects on this team. Boeheim's best player was G-Mac.


Name them

Besides didnt they have Devendorff and Warrick after Melo left? Its not like they went to the NIT once.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Name them
> 
> Besides didnt they have Devendorff and Warrick after Melo left? Its not like they went to the NIT once.


G-Mac actually went to the Tournament all 4 years, Cuse didn't miss the Tournament until 2007 when their 2 best players were Demetris Nichols and a Sophomore headcase named Eric Devendorf. They arguably should have made the Tournament in 2008 considering their talent (Harris (SO), Greene (FR), Flynn (FR), Onuaku (SO), Jardine (FR)) until you realize they essentially had a 5 man rotation after Devendorf was suspended early in the year and Rautins went down with a knee injury in the preseason, and they were all Freshmen and Sophomores.


----------



## HB

See, Cuse had talent also, it wasn't like they were some bum team.

The only 5 stars on this UNC squad are Henson and Davis. You guys need to get your facts straight. We arent 'rolling' in 5 star recruits like you claim. One of those fivers wasnt even playing tonight, he also happens to be the team's best player. Wake on the other hand had 3 of their fivers playing tonight.


----------



## TM

Who knew Tracy Smith was the best big man in the ACC???


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> See, Cuse had talent also, it wasn't like they were some bum team.
> 
> The only 5 stars on this UNC squad are Henson and Davis. You guys need to get your facts straight. We arent 'rolling' in 5 star recruits like you claim. One of those fivers wasnt even playing tonight, he also happens to be the team's best player. Wake on the other hand had 3 of their fivers playing tonight.


LOL, Cuse had a ****ing 5 man rotation.


----------



## HB

03 Daryl Watkins 5 star recruit
04 Josh Wright 4 star recruit

05 Eric Devendorff 4 star Onuaku (To his credit, 3 star recruit who has improved mssively)

Cuse Paul Harris 5 star recruit 06
Mike Jones 4 star 06

Cuse 07 Donte Green 5 star recruit
Jonny Flynn 5 star
Rick Jackson 4 star
Scoop Jardine 4 star

Lol just look at this wikipedia list, Cuse has been in the NIT 3 times in the last decade. They had young talent, but inexperienced, sounds like this UNC squad right. UNC gets persecuted, Boeheim gets excused. Bull****.


----------



## Willo

Maybe that's because Syracuse wasn't massively overrated to start those seasons.


----------



## coolpohle

Okay, well UNC has three five stars and seven four stars. That's a lot of talent.


----------



## HB

Willo said:


> Maybe that's because Syracuse wasn't massively overrated to start those seasons.


We didnt ask for it and its that perception that hurts Roy. Everyone thinks he's some miracle worker, you dont lose 80% of your stars and just bounce back like its nothing. Yes I am also guilty of that, but this team clearly isnt prepared.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> We didnt ask for it and its that perception that hurts Roy. Everyone thinks he's some miracle worker, you dont lose 80% of your stars and just bounce back like its nothing. Yes I am also guilty of that, but this team clearly isnt prepared.


Bo Ryan says hi.

He also has a lot of 4 letter words to say after what is the worst Badger shooting night in a couple years.


----------



## coolpohle

Well based on them being a top 5 team in the preseason poll and as of two weeks ago you saying there was absolutely no way they aren't a lock for the tourney - it sounds like people do think he's a miracle worker. For crying out loud, they were 12-6 and still ranked in the top 25! Every one of those voters should have their rights stripped away.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Saying Paul Harris was a 5 star is not exactly a good argument for the star rating system.


----------



## Nimreitz

All tied up in Madison.

Badgers up 4! Trevon Hughes is so friggin clutch!


----------



## TM

ncsu is pounding duke. the rest of the country continues to improve as the season progresses while duke doesn't get any better. hmh, seen this before.


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> ncsu is pounding duke. the rest of the country continues to improve as the season progresses while duke doesn't get any better. *hmh*, seen this before.


Hold my hand?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Hold my hand?





TM said:


> ncsu is pounding duke. the rest of the country continues to improve as the season progresses while duke doesn't get any better. hmh, seen this before.


Awww yall are so cute with your little secret codes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Everyone is in love with John Wall and rightly so. But if I'm picking teams in a gym and I need a PG, I think I'm taking Sherron Collins.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Everyone is in love with John Wall and rightly so. But if I'm picking teams in a gym and I need a PG, I think I'm taking Sherron Collins.


In a gym? Wall isn't limited nearly as much by the college game as Collins.


----------



## Willo

Marshall is staying with West Virginia.

Duke is getting killed by NC State.

I think William and Mary falls to the wrong side of the bubble with a huge loss to the good but unpredictable VCU and UNC is looking more and more like an NIT team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> In a gym? Wall isn't limited nearly as much by the college game as Collins.


Yeah a gym. A gymnasium. A place for physical activities such as basketball. 

I was straying away from the NBA draft references because I think Wall is an obvious pick for what he can do for you over his entire future. Sheron Collins is just so mentally and physically tough. I love his game and how big he is for his team down the stretch. He did this even coming off of the bench for Kansas. Despite his size he gets to the rim and gets his shot off no matter what.


----------



## coolpohle

I think it's certainly a lot closer than people realize. Wall is obviously the #1 pick next year and I have no argument with that. But I think people don't realize that being the #1 pick next year doesn't mean you're the best player in college basketball - it just means that you're one of the elite players with the most potential. I mean, some sites have Favors as high as #2 but nobody is going to say he's the 2nd best player in college basketball.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah a gym. A gymnasium. A place for physical activities such as basketball.
> 
> I was straying away from the NBA draft references because I think Wall is an obvious pick for what he can do for you over his entire future. Sheron Collins is just so mentally and physically tough. I love his game and how big he is for his team down the stretch. He did this even coming off of the bench for Kansas. Despite his size he gets to the rim and gets his shot off no matter what.


If you let Wall travel and carry and hand check and hack like in most gyms I have played in, he'll be so far and away better than Collins you'd get demolished by your horrible pick. If you're picking for a college basketball team, then yeah, maybe I would take Collins first too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tweety Carter is showing some serious PG skills for a guy that was essentially a SG in high school. He had some of the best shooting performances I have ever seen while in HS. He's really worked on his game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> If you let Wall travel and carry and hand check and hack like in most gyms I have played in, he'll be so far and away better than Collins you'd get demolished by your horrible pick. If you're picking for a college basketball team, then yeah, maybe I would take Collins first too.


Don't say I'd lose. You don't know who else I would pick.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Don't say I'd lose. You don't know who else I would pick.


If you get the #1 pick, that means I get the next 2... which would be Wall and Turner. So yeah, it does mean you'd lose.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> If you get the #1 pick, that means I get the next 2... which would be Wall and Turner. So yeah, it does mean you'd lose.


This aint no rotisserie draft. Hand Turner over and you can have your boy Leuer, since you love him so much.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> This aint no rotisserie draft. Hand Turner over and you can have your boy Leuer, since you love him so much.


Have fun with Scheyer mother****er!


----------



## TYO23

We escaped with the win over baylor.Sherron and marcus morris played great but I must say Lacedarius dunn is a monster.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Have fun with Scheyer mother****er!


Kirk Penney called he said you left this morning without your lunch, but he's going to make din din tonight and make it up to you.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Kirk Penney called he said you left this morning without your lunch, but he's going to make din din tonight and make it up to you.


Don't be jealous that Kirk Penny was on the 2000 Wisconsin team that ended Sto Swift's college career.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Cole Aldrich
DeMarcus Cousins
Wesley Johnson
Jackson Emery
Jerome Randle

**** with me..lol


----------



## Nimreitz

I don't want any of those guys. Wall, Turner, Chris Kramer, Leuer, Varnado

That's right, I'll do it with *TWO* white guys!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> I don't want any of those guys. Wall, Turner, Chris Kramer, Leuer, Varnado
> 
> That's right, I'll do it with *TWO* white guys!


You will not come into my SEC and take Varnado...You will not.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Well I thought it was a mandatory 2 white guys, thats why I got 2 also


----------



## HB

Guys the number 7 ranked team in the country lost to an unranked team on their home court and none of you thought it was newsworthy (except TM of course)


----------



## Bubbles

^ I thought that was pretty newsworthy.

What else is newsworthy is North Carolina losing last night, they will more than likely drop out of the top 25.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Guys the number 7 ranked team in the country lost to an unranked team on their home court and none of you thought it was newsworthy (except TM of course)


That was on the road, not at home.


----------



## TM

ya, road game. who do you think they are, HB? UNC?

best of luck winning on the road in the acc this year.

is nc state even a tournament team? i'm sure no one watched the game, but they looked like it was the championship game for them. i hate mediocre teams that don't care unless they're playing someone good.

sidney lowe: "i didn't know they were going to storm the court." it's the new fad, sidney. it's what happens when you actually win a game against a good team.


----------



## HB

Thats pretty much how only hope of getting into the tourney now.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Thats pretty much how only hope of getting into the tourney now.


I think you guys will get in at 7-9, but 6-10 is looking like the best case scenario at this point.


----------



## TM

forgot to mention... no one care because they know duke is most likely going to stay in the top 15 most of the year, maybe win the ACC tournament, go to the NCAA then lose. it's not a compelling story anymore. if you're not a Duke fan, who cares?


----------



## coolpohle

TM said:


> ya, road game. who do you think they are, HB? UNC?
> 
> best of luck winning on the road in the acc this year.
> 
> is nc state even a tournament team? i'm sure no one watched the game, but they looked like it was the championship game for them. i hate mediocre teams that don't care unless they're playing someone good.
> 
> sidney lowe: "i didn't know they were going to storm the court." it's the new fad, sidney. it's what happens when you actually win a game against a good team.


No, they won't make the tournament. NC State is a weird team - they've lost at home four times this season, three times to teams that probably won't even be dancing. But they've also won on the road over Duke, Florida St., and Marquette. Smith and Horner are a great 1-2 punch for them and they're shooting 36% from deep as a team.


----------



## HB

> forgot to mention... no one care because they know duke is most likely going to stay in the top 15 most of the year, maybe win the ACC tournament, go to the NCAA then lose. it's not a compelling story anymore. if you're not a Duke fan, who cares?


Man lol you are way too critical of your team. You cant expect them to win every game, matter of fact you dont WANT them to win every game. They lost at NC state, go home, watch film, learn from your mistakes, with this year's crop of teams, I think Duke has an outside shot of winning it all. PROVIDED they play their best ball. Elite 8 team as of now.


----------



## coolpohle

TM said:


> forgot to mention... no one care because they know duke is most likely going to stay in the top 15 most of the year, maybe win the ACC tournament, go to the NCAA then lose. it's not a compelling story anymore. if you're not a Duke fan, who cares?


Well, Duke has looked very good on neutral courts this season at least. They certainly have the talent to make a run.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Man lol you are way too critical of your team. You cant expect them to win every game, matter of fact you dont WANT them to win every game. They lost at NC state, go home, watch film, learn from your mistakes, with this year's crop of teams, I think Duke has an outside shot of winning it all. PROVIDED they play their best ball. Elite 8 team as of now.


I want them to win A/ONE/SINGLE road game. The thing that's so annoying is that it's not missed shots, but boneheaded stuff. Last night they were just flipping the ball all over the place. They had 7 turnovers in the first 7 minutes. They had 11 with like 18minutes left in the 2nd half. They were acting like they'd never seen a press. It's not like we're talking about a bunch of freshmen and sophomore who are flustered playing on the road in the ACC. What's going to happen in 2 days when they play Clemson on the road?? Smith, Singler, and Scheyer need to get their act together because I have yet to see them play well at the same time while playing on the road. And the four big guys better wake up and figure out what a foul is. Mason took himself out of the game last night after about 5 minutes of PT because he decided to commit 2 awful fouls.

It's going to be a huge problem if they can't win a home game. And let's be honest, all they've played are home games (Chicago, MSG, Cameron).

Elite 8? Who cares about Elite 8's? We're spoiled and we're tired of sucking.


----------



## HB

^Nimreitz can you read that? Remember when I told you elite programs dont care about 30 winning seasons?


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> ^Nimreitz can you read that? Remember when I told you elite programs dont care about 30 winning seasons?


Kentucky and Indiana sure as hell do. And BTW, Conference Titles are points of pride for everyone. I see every single ACC Conference Championship Banner hanging from the rafters in Cameron.


----------



## HB

NOOOOOO

Lol I lived in Kentucky remember. Do you know why they forced Tubby out? Or why Gillespie was kicked out despite having a WINNING season?

Indiana is not an elite program anymore by the way. Its not even a top job either.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> Lol I lived in Kentucky remember. Do you know why they forced Tubby out? Or why Gillespie was kicked out despite having a WINNING season?
> 
> Indiana is not an elite program anymore by the way. Its not even a top job either.


Forcing out Tubby was one of the stupidest things UK has ever done.


----------



## HB

No championship, no show.


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> Kentucky and Indiana sure as hell do. And BTW, Conference Titles are points of pride for everyone. I see every single ACC Conference Championship Banner hanging from the rafters in Cameron.


oh brother. they have a banner for every year they finished #1. heck, unc has a banner for every other basketball player to wear a jersey. banners mean jack. conference titles are point of pride for people who don't go to the final four. don't make me go find my own post from 3 weeks ago where i did that exact thing (talked about conference titles because they've haven't won jack recently)


----------



## apelman42

HB said:


> Lol I lived in Kentucky remember. Do you know why they forced Tubby out? Or why Gillespie was kicked out despite having a WINNING season?


There's a huge difference between a 30-win season and a "WINNING season" in college basketball.

When Billy Gillespie goes 17-14 at UK, it's a joke.


----------



## apelman42

Nimreitz said:


> Don't be jealous that Kirk Penny was on the 2000 Wisconsin team that ended Sto Swift's college career.


Ooof, that was a low blow.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I knew it was coming though and I set myself up for it...Now if anyone wants me I will be locked in the bathroom wearing my Vancouver Grizzlies Stro Jersey over my Jabari Smith Kings jersey while holding my Chris Jackson Denver Nuggets era doll.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

ESPN sure didn't give us terrific matchups on these early games.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> I knew it was coming though and I set myself up for it...Now if anyone wants me I will be locked in the bathroom wearing my Vancouver Grizzlies Stro Jersey over my Jabari Smith Kings jersey while holding my Chris Jackson Denver Nuggets era doll.


I'll be curling up in my 1941 National Championship Banner


----------



## SheriffKilla

lol, you guys are funny... 
Louisville is terrible though, wow Some of the worst decisions/plays Ive seen from a BCS team all season


----------



## Geaux Tigers

fjkdsi said:


> lol, you guys are funny...
> Louisville is terrible though, wow Some of the worst decisions/plays Ive seen from a BCS team all season


Edgar Sosa sure has stagnated.


----------



## coolpohle

fjkdsi said:


> lol, you guys are funny...
> Louisville is terrible though, wow Some of the worst decisions/plays Ive seen from a BCS team all season


You're just bitter because you picked Louisville...I told you, don't bet against EC's picks!


----------



## HB

Geaux Tigers said:


> Edgar Sosa sure has stagnated.


So tempted to comment on this...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HB said:


> So tempted to comment on this...


Geaux for it?


----------



## zagsfan20

Chalk up another win for the Zags


----------



## coolpohle

zagsfan20 said:


> Chalk up another win for the Zags


So you guys win by seven over lowly Pepperdine in which you were a 24 point favorite. 

Probably not a game I would brag about winning.


----------



## SheriffKilla

coolpohle said:


> You're just bitter because you picked Louisville...I told you, don't bet against EC's picks!


I didnt know who he was picking, but ya thats why I was watching that game instead of cavs/lakers first half..lol


----------



## Willo

I think I can state definitively what I've felt for a long time:

I have no ****ing clue what's going on in the Pac 10.


----------



## zagsfan20

coolpohle said:


> So you guys win by seven over lowly Pepperdine in which you were a 24 point favorite.
> 
> Probably not a game I would brag about winning.


Keion Bell balled out of his mind. 

Do you really think that the selection committee is going to take into account whether we cover a spread or not in our wins?

Thats Pepperdine's first conference loss. They have some talent there, Keion Bell is an absolute stud, I have no clue why he was over looked. He would be looking real nice in a UCLA uni right now. Mychal Thompson (Klay's brother) can flat out play too.


----------



## coolpohle

zagsfan20 said:


> Keion Bell balled out of his mind.
> 
> Do you really think that the selection committee is going to take into account whether we cover a spread or not in our wins?
> 
> Thats Pepperdine's first conference loss. They have some talent there, Keion Bell is an absolute stud, I have no clue why he was over looked. He would be looking real nice in a UCLA uni right now. Mychal Thompson (Klay's brother) can flat out play too.


No, I'm just saying I wouldn't brag about beating a 7-12 team at home by seven when you should've won by three times that. And every team has one good player.


----------



## Blue

How about Erving Walker last night? 27pts, didn't miss a shot 'til the 2nd half... 4 asts & 0 TO's, 3rebs... The guy is a little beast.


----------



## TM

*ACC GOW: #6 Duke vs #16 Clemson*

Who wins?


----------



## SheriffKilla

*Re: ACC GOW: #6 Duke vs #16 Clemson*

Should be a good one, I think Duke rebounds though(not literally) from their NC State loss and takes this one


----------



## HB

Gophers need this win badly


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Gophers need this win badly


Definitely. I feel like they're a bit under the radar because they've lost a lot of close games and don't really pass the eye test because they're very defensive minded.


----------



## HB

Cory's a better player than his brother, dont see how he goes to that team though.


----------



## coolpohle

Devastating loss for Minnesota. They were in control of the entire game and were up 13 at one point in the 2nd half. Five of their seven losses are by within five points. That's a good recipe for an NIT team.


----------



## UD40

Watching some CAA action between Northeastern and VCU. Should be a good game.


----------



## Dornado

Watching the Evan Turner show on CBS...


----------



## HB

Probably one of the few players I'd pay to watch.


----------



## TYO23

Ku is looking real good right now. Marcus Morris has been in a zone since he was benched against nebraska. Cole has been solid too. Even Jeff Withey looked good in the minutes he has got. Xavier has had a tough time though with his 3 point stroke.


----------



## HB

Texas really gets after it on the defensive end


----------



## coolpohle

Kemba Walker continues to disappoint...Robinson with a big first half.


----------



## BlueBaron

UK completely destroying Arkansas... 69-27 with 17 minutes to go....


----------



## coolpohle

BlueBaron said:


> UK completely destroying Arkansas... 69-27 with 17 minutes to go....


My goodness! It's about time...maybe I can jump on the bandwagon a little bit late.


----------



## BlueBaron

We got room!


----------



## BlueBaron

75-29 at the 15:00 mark...


----------



## Willo

Can someone say 'statement game'. Arkansas is bad, but they almost beat Mississippi State on the road, so they're not awful.


----------



## coolpohle

Willo said:


> Can someone say 'statement game'. Arkansas is bad, but they almost beat Mississippi State on the road, so they're not awful.


Well, they did also lose at home by double digits to lowly South Alabama. Still want to see Kentucky play somebody, but this was a very impressive performance.


----------



## HB

I think Texas can beat Kentucky, and if not for their offensive woes, Mich. State could do the same too. Really really good defensive teams.


----------



## HKF

UConn is turning it up.


----------



## BlueBaron

South Alabama beat Florida too didn't they?


----------



## Willo

HKF said:


> UConn is turning it up.


They need to. This is a must-win for them.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Texas just loves to overdribble the basketball and with UCONN putting the pressure on it's turning into a terrible situation for UT. They are turning the ball over every posession.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The freethrow shooting is abysmal. Wow...


----------



## HKF

This second half is why I was always so high on Kemba. He needs to play like this all the time.


----------



## HB

Sigh* we wont be seeing Uconn in the NIT. This blows big time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

If I was a bigman on Texas' team I would be pissed 24/7. They have a clear advantage in most every game they play but no one will give them the ball.


----------



## HKF

This second half is the best Kemba has played since the Elite Eight against Missouri last year.


----------



## coolpohle

BlueBaron said:


> South Alabama beat Florida too didn't they?


Yeah...they're only 4-4 in Sun Belt play though.


----------



## Willo

Thank God we can finally end Virginia's reign on the ACC lead. Well, assuming Maryland can beat NC State at home, anyway.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Ya Walker has completely taken over in the 2nd half, looks like John Wall out there


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> I think Texas can beat Kentucky, and if not for their offensive woes, Mich. State could do the same too. Really really good defensive teams.


Well, most teams can beat anyone on a given night. I think a team that shoots and relies on the three like a Duke or Missouri would be the type of team that would really give Kentucky a run for their money.


----------



## coolpohle

Big win for UConn. They were squarely on the bubble if they had lost this one. 

Tough week for Texas. Like someone mentioned earlier in the week, they need to learn to shoot free throws.


----------



## Willo

coolpohle said:


> Well, most teams can beat anyone on a given night. I think a team that shoots and relies on the three like a Duke or Missouri would be the type of team that would really give Kentucky a run for their money.


Exactly. That's about the only way to score more points per possession than Kentucky. Mississippi State should be an interesting matchup, as they live or die by the three.


----------



## Willo

Oklahoma State leading Kansas State by four with just over a minute to go. Kansas State is at home.


----------



## Willo

Georgia is dominating Tennessee right now. Sheesh.


----------



## HKF

Georgia may be 0-3 in the SEC, but they have played pretty well in those losses. They almost beat Kentucky, Vanderbilt and I think Ole Miss.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Georgia may be 0-3 in the SEC, but they have played pretty well in those losses. They almost beat Kentucky, Vanderbilt and I think Ole Miss.


I said this one time and got laughed at. Trust me no one is going to mistake Georgia for a tournament team, but if you beat Georgia...you really earned it.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I think Syracuse would be tough for Kentucky, they play the zone really well and Kentucky isnt exactly a great shooting team... 
Plus Cuse has some really good 3pt shooters as well and Onuake and Jackson are big enough to mix it up with Patterson and Cousins


----------



## HB

Well coolpohle was the one that tried to disparage the team, but they've been really surprising this year

Anywhoo why are Uconn fans storming the court. Uconn is an elite program, why stoop so low?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

You know Florida isn't the team they were expected to be when the announcers are highligting Erving Walker as UF's best player. Walker has been on fire lately but cmon...


----------



## HB

Greveiz is Turner lite +


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Well coolpohle was the one that tried to disparage the team, but they've been really surprising this year
> 
> Anywhoo why are Uconn fans storming the court. Uconn is an elite program, why stoop so low?


The storming thing is getting really out of hand. I also like how the crowd is chanting overrated, which is really a knock on your own team.

I don't think Georgia is that good. I guess they're not terrible, but we are talking about a team that will probably finish the season sub .500. That loss they had against Mississippi St. was really bad - I can't remember exactly but I believe they were up double digits with just a few minutes to play.


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> Greveiz is Turner lite +


This Maryland team deserves some more publicity. I've had them in my bracketology for awhile now I believe, and there are only 18% of people with them in. Vasquez has put himself back into the draft discussion this year.


----------



## rocketeer

Geaux Tigers said:


> If I was a bigman on Texas' team I would be pissed 24/7. They have a clear advantage in most every game they play but no one will give them the ball.


did you see all the easy shots inside that texas bigs missed? if it's not james, johnson, or pittman, they should never touch the ball.

uconn killed themselves in the first half with turnovers and texas wasn't able to take advantage enough due to poor free throw shooting and the inability to finish inside. it really should have been a blowout at halftime. and then the 2nd half was basically the opposite where texas just couldn't keep control of the ball which led to lots of easy uconn buckets.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Vasquez is a heck of a player Im not a fan of attitude as he seems like a major douchebag but he is an NBA player imo


----------



## HB

Lol he's like Jose Calderon, right down to the attitude.

Even the guy's haircut is douchey


----------



## Geaux Tigers

rocketeer said:


> did you see all the easy shots inside that texas bigs missed? if it's not james, johnson, or pittman, they should never touch the ball.
> 
> uconn killed themselves in the first half with turnovers and texas wasn't able to take advantage enough due to poor free throw shooting and the inability to finish inside. it really should have been a blowout at halftime. and then the 2nd half was basically the opposite where texas just couldn't keep control of the ball which led to lots of easy uconn buckets.


James Johnson and Pittman are exactly the players I'm talking about. Just because you miss some inside doesn't mean it's a better idea to jack up shots farther away with players that don't have great percentages shooting there. It was a Texas dribbling exhibition toward the end.


----------



## TM

NCSU lost by 25??? hahaha. so stupid.


----------



## ATLien

Trey Thompkins is a baller. That is all, people.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow what a finish to the SC-Florida game! Devan Downey gives his team the apparent win on a full court layup with 5.1 seconds left but Erving Walker drives the court and passes to Chandler Parsons for the 3 and the win!


----------



## TM

Parsons is money in end of game stuff


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Downey is one of the most exciting players in the game. Despite his small size he can fill it up with the best of them. His team isn't that great but he singlehandedly keeps them respectable. 

Also Darrin Horn has the worst haircut in college basketball. SC has got to be paying you enough to have a grown man haircut.


----------



## coolpohle

Parsons is single handily going to put Florida in the tourney. It's amazing how two shots like that can be the difference between a team dancing and bummed on Selection Sunday.


----------



## lakeshows

coolpohle said:


> Parsons is single handily going to put Florida in the tourney. It's amazing how two shots like that can be the difference between a team dancing and bummed on Selection Sunday.


Yep. Florida was on the bubble to make the tourney the last two years only being a win or two away. These two wins (Parsons's buzzer beaters) might inch them in if they need it. Hopefully no NIT this year.


----------



## Willo

Still don't think Florida is sniffing an at-large yet. That home loss to South Alabama still looks really, really bad.

Some other notes: Cornell and Harvard both get road victories to advance to 2-0 in the Ivy.

Old Dominion with a road win over William & Mary all but ends W&M's at-large hopes, and bumps up Old Dominion a spot or so.

UAB/Marshall will have C-USA implications.

Dayton's at large bid hopes are looking dimmer with a road loss to St. Joe's.


----------



## coolpohle

Willo said:


> Still don't think Florida is sniffing an at-large yet. That home loss to South Alabama still looks really, really bad.


It's who you've beaten, not who you've lost to. They beat Florida St. and Michigan St. OOC. Plus, you have to look at what other bubble teams have done lately. 

Minnesota has lost three straight and just blew a golden opportunity against Michigan St.

Louisville recently lost to Seton Hall marking their third consecutive loss. 

Marquette lost to DePaul earlier in the week and lost to Syracuse today. 

UNC lost to Wake at home earlier in the week dropping them to 1-3 in conference. 

Miami has lost three straight and they're 1-4 in ACC play. 

St. John's lost both games this week putting them at 2-5 in the Big East.

A lot of teams are blowing their chances. If you keep winning like Florida is doing, you're helping the cause.


----------



## TM

*Re: ACC GOW: #6 Duke vs #16 Clemson*

no one watching this?


----------



## HKF

*Re: ACC GOW: #6 Duke vs #16 Clemson*

It's amazing, whenever Clemson can get a program building win they get totally outplayed and look like absolute crap when they need it. Credit Duke for keeping them at bay pretty much all game.


----------



## TM

*Re: ACC GOW: #6 Duke vs #16 Clemson*

duke's only shot 7 free throws tonight???


----------



## Willo

Well, I'm convinced no one wants to win the Pac 10.


----------



## coolpohle

Willo said:


> Well, I'm convinced no one wants to win the Pac 10.


I wrote off Washington awhile ago.


----------



## Willo

coolpohle said:


> I wrote off Washington awhile ago.


I'm honestly wondering if anyone ends up with more than 10 wins in the league.


----------



## coolpohle

Willo said:


> I'm honestly wondering if anyone ends up with more than 10 wins in the league.


Wow, I didn't realize Arizona St. lost by 19 at home to Arizona today. Yikes.

I'm hoping that someone like Washington St. goes on a sick run and wins the conference tourney so it's just them and Cal dancing.


----------



## Willo

coolpohle said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Arizona St. lost by 19 at home to Arizona today. Yikes.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone like Washington St. goes on a sick run and wins the conference tourney so it's just them and Cal dancing.


I'm rooting for the same thing, but with USC.


----------



## coolpohle

USC can't play in the Pac 10 tourney either, can they?


----------



## HKF

Nope they are ineligible for it.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Good win for Arizona today, I think Cal is gonna pull away a little bit but I wouldnt be surprised to see the rest of the conference with all the same record or something crazy like that


----------



## nothinbutnets

*Villanova Dominates St. Johns*

Scottie Reynolds scored 19 points and No. 4 Villanova beat St. John's 81-71 on Saturday to match the best start in school history... http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/gamecenter/recap/[email protected]/villanova-continues-dominance-of-st-johns-matches-best-start/rss

Can't believe the coach isnt more upset about the loss. http://video.msg.com/Videos/MSG-Networks/Norm-Roberts-Jay-Wright-Postgame-1-23


----------

